# good performance of my GPS navigation



## kitty001 (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought one GPS Navigation with DVD player on the internet, . I can listen the music and GPS at the same time and it is so current with good appearance! I like it very much!:kiss:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, what kind is it??


----------



## kitty001 (Jul 25, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Well, what kind is it??


My car is Nissan Teana, i bought it from here: NISSAN TEANA Auto DVD Player GPS Navigation - NISSAN DVD GPS - CAR DVD PLAYERS.


----------



## joycerodgridue (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking pretty good to me, hope your enjoying it.


----------



## kitty001 (Jul 25, 2013)

*enjoy it very much*



joycerodgridue said:


> Looking pretty good to me, hope your enjoying it.


Thanks! What kind of your GPS?
And how about this one? NISSAN TIIDA MANUAL Auto DVD Player GPS Navigation - NISSAN DVD GPS - CAR DVD PLAYERS


----------



## GiseleLentine (Jul 25, 2013)

Which brand DVD player did you purchased i was wondering..what are the features and also how much did you pay for that system and if possible i'd really like to see some pictures.


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

how is the one ? it is also great ;Car GPS Navigation


----------

